# pic request: A3 with BBS LMs



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

hi
i have searched and found very very few A3s (2) with BBS LMs
they look really great on MKV gtis and Just want to see how they would look on an A3
thanks for your help


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

uber-a3


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)




----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

those arent bbs lm wheels.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: (FreeGolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FreeGolf* »_those arent bbs lm wheels.


they are replicas bbs lm.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: (tp.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tp.* »_they are replicas bbs lm.

not even close. just generic Y-Mesh wheel.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: (FreeGolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FreeGolf* »_
not even close. just generic Y-Mesh wheel.

so technical http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
it's good enough for me. Why don't you post a picture of an a3 with real LM then i know someone has it.


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (mkim)*

I thought we established this before that they don't make LM's in 5x112. I'm pretty sure if you used the magical search button or went on Tirerack you would find that to be the answer







I believe someone said there was company that made LM reps in 5x112 but they stopped because of a threat of a lawsuit or something like that.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

_Quote, originally posted by *mkim* »_Why don't you post a picture of an a3 with real LM then i know someone has it.

there arent any AUTHENTIC bbs lm wheels that will fit A3, MKV GTI/R32, MK2 TT. you can get jdm fitment wheels but will have to use wobble bolts. so any pics you find are most likely going to be replicas, and hopefully not those gross ones above that look like junk miro wheels...
FAKE:


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: (FreeGolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FreeGolf* »_
not even close. just generic Y-Mesh wheel.

they are replicas BBS LM.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

heres real BBS LM for A3


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

_Quote, originally posted by *tp.* »_they are replicas BBS LM.

profile shot?
for the op:
http://bbs-usa-appguide.com/pu...t.cfm


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: (FreeGolf)*

who "makes" bbs lm reps?
i like the look of the lms 
im planing on getting new wheels but so far the choice of wheels that i want are not available at this time (vmr v710, forgestar f14) 
thanks for helping source some pics even if they are reps


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

Wheeldude has them


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: (eurotuned00)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurotuned00* »_who "makes" bbs lm reps?

most of the vendors were hit with lawsuits and they were pulled... there is a vendor in australia that has bargain basement pricing on 19" in 5x112 et 42 iirc for like $1100 USD. there are only two places in the US that make 'similar' wheels to the lm. linea corse and auto art. (although the auto art look more like work vsxx replicas)


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (FreeGolf)*

here are my reps


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: (Uber-A3)*

What kind of reps are they? Where did u get them from if u dont mind me asking


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

roba3 has real lms


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: (eurotuned00)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurotuned00* »_What kind of reps are they? Where did u get them from if u dont mind me asking

looks like the bb5 or gttuningwerks versions.


----------



## kicker337gti (Apr 7, 2006)




----------



## xgarage (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (tp.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tp.* »_heres real BBS LM for A3

















Handsome!


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (eurotuned00)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurotuned00* »_What kind of reps are they? Where did u get them from if u dont mind me asking
I'll look on the box. I know they stopped making them shortly after I picked them up.


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: (Uber-A3)*









<3 this stance. Love this car!


_Modified by AllThingsGhetto at 4:55 AM 4-1-2010_


----------

